# Pittsburgh urban farming takes 'big step forward' with new ordinance



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pittsburgh City Council passed an ordinance Tuesday making it cheaper and easier for residents to get permits to raise chickens and goats and keep beehives. Under the new law, city residents living on a property of at least 2,000 square feet could get a permit allowing five chickens or ducks or two dehorned miniature goats, as well as two beehives. Roosters are not allowed.

Pittsburgh urban farming takes 'big step forward' with new ordinance | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

This will be interesting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've always liked most Pittsburgh and Western PA folk. Tough as the steel that they made....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's funny stuff!! When I went to Peru to meet the wife's family, everyone had all kinds of animals on the roof. Really hated that turd of a rooster waking me up before daybreak after a long night!! Don't know what the regs are there, but everyone has animals on the roof. They have no backyards. This is in Lima.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

While a great step in the right direction. It's still a government control issue. The city council will "ALLOW" you to have a chicken if you have a big enough estate. YOU HAVE TO ASK, for a permit?? Next they will want to control the rain water.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

So whatta they gonna do if someone inadvertently gets a crowing hen????

And don't think there ain't no such animal, . . . there are !!!!!!!!!!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I've had a couple crowing hens


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Pittsburgh City Council passed an ordinance Tuesday making it cheaper and easier for residents to get permits to raise chickens and goats and keep beehives. Under the new law, city residents living on a property of at least 2,000 square feet could get a permit allowing five chickens or ducks or two dehorned miniature goats, as well as two beehives. Roosters are not allowed.
> 
> Pittsburgh urban farming takes 'big step forward' with new ordinance | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
> 
> This will be interesting.


That's great. Glad they are finally being "allowed" to keep food. Though I have to ask, what's the point of the dehorned miniature goats? How much damage could a mini goat do?



oddapple said:


> I've had a couple crowing hens


Crowing Hens is one of my favorite bands! Gonna go see them play at the fair this summer.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't see the beehives lasting once someone with allergies gets stung and dies, then the family sues. Nice to see some restrictions eased but I can't see the bees lasting.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

cdell said:


> I can't see the beehives lasting once someone with allergies gets stung and dies, then the family sues. Nice to see some restrictions eased but I can't see the bees lasting.


Pretty tough to prove who owns the bees. 
They allow bees in the city of Edmonton and I have yet to hear of any lawsuits. However you Americans are more prone to sue.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Farmboyc said:


> Pretty tough to prove who owns the bees.
> They allow bees in the city of Edmonton and I have yet to hear of any lawsuits. However you Americans are more prone to sue.


I am Canadian too (in the Mac right now) but I was thinking in the US


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you get stung by a bee it would be hard to prove it wasn't a wild bee much less who "owned" the bee if it could be proven that it was a "domestic" bee.
If you were close enough to the hive to get stung then you are either trespassing or injuring private property and subject to much worse than a bee sting.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Bees are domestic animals. You get the occasional headbutt from a goat, nip from the puppy, scratch from the kitten. It doesn't make them any less lovable. I don't understand the unreasonable fear of insects.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> While a great step in the right direction. It's still a government control issue. The city council will "ALLOW" you to have a chicken if you have a big enough estate. YOU HAVE TO ASK, for a permit?? Next they will want to control the rain water.


 Next the permits will not be free, and negate the option of raising your own food. jmo. Soon after the health dept. will appear.


----------

